# Sig p228 upgrades???



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Just picked up a Sig p228, and now, I'd like to know what others have done in the way of grips.

Will any 229 grips fit, ordo they have to be 228 specific as it is a thinner frame?

Also, I really like those Equinox style wood grips. Are they available, or easily modified to fit the 228?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Hogue Grips They have the largest selection of grips for the Sig and yes the P228 and P229 grips are the same.

I wanted the rubberized grips tjey have but do not fancy the finger spacers.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

SaltyDog said:


> Hogue Grips They have the largest selection of grips for the Sig and yes the P228 and P229 grips are the same.
> 
> I wanted the rubberized grips tjey have but do not fancy the finger spacers.


As stated the P228 and P229 grips will work for either. I have the rubber grips on mine with the finger grooves, but they do make them without. Just personal preference. Check with TopGunSupply for them. I added TruGlo TFO sights on mine as well. Aside from the 17 round mag (when they were available) mods with the X-Grip adapter plates, that is all I've done to mine.










Yeah, I gotta take some new shots of them...............


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't want grips that make it any thinker. How is it that 229 grips fit the 228, isn't the grip a little larger on the 229?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

YFZsandrider said:


> I don't want grips that make it any thinker. How is it that 229 grips fit the 228, isn't the grip a little larger on the 229?


Check your inbox. The frame is the the same size dimensionally between the P228 and P229. The left grip panel was redigned for the P229 from the standard one that came with the P228. It has a bulge or "hump" that makes it feel thicker by comparison. Aftermarket grips for the P228 will fit the P229 and visa-versa.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

> I have the rubber grips on mine with the finger grooves, but they do make them without. Just personal preference. Check with TopGunSupply for them.


Thanks Growler I'll have to check with them - I went to the Hogue Store and they did not list them without the spacers so I wrote them and got no reply.:smt023


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

YFZsandrider said:


> Just picked up a Sig p228, and now, I'd like to know what others have done in the way of grips.
> 
> Will any 229 grips fit, ordo they have to be 228 specific as it is a thinner frame?
> 
> Also, I really like those Equinox style wood grips. Are they available, or easily modified to fit the 228?


It's the same gun on the outside. Same holster size, grip size, etc.


----------



## gfroman (Oct 5, 2008)

*** Edited by Moderator ***

No ad posts outside of the Classifieds area.


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

get some Hogue G10's sweet!


----------

